# Xbox 360 oder PC?



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

Hi was würdet ihr zum zocken raten entweder ne Xbox 360 oder nen PC nur für WoW?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. November 2010)

Wenn du einen PC sowieso nur für WoW wolltest, was willst du dann mit einer XBox?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Naja für WoW braucht man nicht wirklich nen Gamer-PC
Schau doch mal ob das Spiel nicht schon auf deinem aktuellen Rechner läuft.
Ansonsten ist es sehr schwer nen anständigen Vergleich zwischen X-Box und Pc zu machen.
Bei ner 360 kommst du billiger weg, ein Computer ist dagegen sehr multifunktionell.
Musst halt entscheiden was für dich wichtiger wäre.
Zum spielen sind beide toll geignet


----------



## Konov (28. November 2010)

Glaub eine Konsole würde ich mir nur dann holen, wenns wirklich herausragende Gründe dafür gibt.

Die Spielevielfalt ist halt doch begrenzt für jede Konsole... und für die meisten Exklusiv-Xbox Titel lohnt es sich eben doch nicht. Mit dem PC kann man alles mögliche zocken und hat gleichzeitig eben auch was für Filme gucken, Musikhören und im Internet surfen.

IMO sind Spielekonsolen nur was für Leute, die bestimmte Spiele wirklich exklusiv zocken, z.B. FIFA auf der Playstation, oder Gran Turismo oder so Zeug - oder für Leute die einfach zuviel Geld haben. Wenn ich die Kohle übrig hätte, würd ichs mir auch überlegen, aber so? PC hat doch deutliche Vorteile.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub eine Konsole würde ich mir nur dann holen, wenns wirklich herausragende Gründe dafür gibt.
> 
> oder für Leute die einfach zuviel Geld haben



Hm dann erklär mir mal bitte was eine Konsole so unheimlich teurer macht.


----------



## Silenzz (28. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm dann erklär mir mal bitte was eine Konsole so unheimlich teurer macht.



Die Konsole selbst, also Slim mit 250Gb sind schon über 300&#8364;uro, dann jedes neue Game kostet schon zwischen 60-70&#8364;uro, fürn Pc gibts schon coole Spiele für günstiger z.B. Dragon Age 2 kostet fürn Pc ca 45&#8364;uro, für die xBox ca 65&#8364;uro, dass macht den Pc günstiger. Also generell sind die Games für den Rechner billiger. Hab für meinen Rechner, der jetzt fast 1 Jahr alt ist, 500&#8364;uro gezahlt, aber hab dafür vielmehr Möglichkeiten als mit der xBox, jedenfalls kommt es so bei mir rüber. Hab zwar selbst keine x-Box aber n guter Freund, deswegen erlaube ich es mir zu Urteilen.


----------



## Elda (28. November 2010)

Mit einer Konsole kannst du die Games so lange in voller auflösungen spielen solange es die Konsole gibt. Auch die neusten Spiele immer das kann mit nem Pc nach 4-5 Jahren schon hart werden :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Die Konsole selbst, also Slim mit 250Gb sind schon über 300€uro, dann jedes neue Game kostet schon zwischen 60-70€uro, fürn Pc gibts schon coole Spiele für günstiger z.B. Dragon Age 2 kostet fürn Pc ca 45€uro, für die xBox ca 65€uro, dass macht den Pc günstiger. Also generell sind die Games für den Rechner billiger. Hab für meinen Rechner, der jetzt fast 1 Jahr alt ist, 500€uro gezahlt, aber hab dafür vielmehr Möglichkeiten als mit der xBox, jedenfalls kommt es so bei mir rüber. Hab zwar selbst keine x-Box aber n guter Freund, deswegen erlaube ich es mir zu Urteilen.



Wer die Slim mit 250Gb kauft um nur damit zu spielen gehört auch verprügelt.
Für 200€ kriegst du ne Slim mit 20GB Speicher was fürs Gamen und Musik völlig ausreichend ist.
Wenn man das Ding tatsächlich mit ganzen Spielen vollpacken will sind die 250GB natürich sinnvoll aber sonst...
Und das komplett neue Need for Speed kriegst du für die Box schon für 48€


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Mit einer Konsole kannst du die Games so lange in voller auflösungen spielen solange es die Konsole gibt. Auch die neusten Spiele immer das kann mit nem Pc nach 4-5 Jahren schon hart werden :>



Mit einem PC kann man aber zudem noch viel, viel mehr machen und davon vieles gleichzeitig. Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Spiele auf dem PC besser aussehen als auf einer Konsole, der PC mit Spielemodifikationen arbeiten kann, in Bezug auf Xbox 360 kein Geld verlangt für Onlinespiele (Ausnahme: kostenpflichtige MMOs), ein Großteil der Konsolenspiele nur auf 720p, anstatt auf 1080p läuft und und und und...


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

Ja also die Slim bekomm ich hier bei uns für 230€ mit 250 GB Speicher und 1controller

Und nen pc hab ich ja nur der schafft WoW Net is auch schon 6 Jahre alt aber i-Net usw kann man damit noch gut bewerkstelligen.
Den neuen Pc würde ich ja nur für WoW dann benutzen und das wird dann ja auch nach ner Zeit lang wieder langweilig und bei der Xbox kannste dir dann einfach nen neues Spiel kaufen reinstecken und fertig bei pc musste ja noch installieren und geht ja auch nicht jedes Spiel dann drauf wenn man die hardware dazu Net hat

Find ich oder?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Ja also die Slim bekomm ich hier bei uns für 230€ mit 250 GB Speicher und 1controller
> 
> Und nen pc hab ich ja nur der schafft WoW Net is auch schon 6 Jahre alt aber i-Net usw kann man damit noch gut bewerkstelligen.
> Den neuen Pc würde ich ja nur für WoW dann benutzen und das wird dann ja auch nach ner Zeit lang wieder langweilig und bei der Xbox kannste dir dann einfach nen neues Spiel kaufen reinstecken und fertig bei pc musste ja noch installieren und geht ja auch nicht jedes Spiel dann drauf wenn man die hardware dazu Net hat
> ...



Also wenn du nen wirklich anständigen PC ohne Billigteile willst, musst du mit 500 - 600€ rechnen.
Ausserdem würd ich dir raten WoW erstmal anzutesten. Angenommen du merkst das WoW dir rein garkeinen Spaß macht und dann haste da ne 600€ teure Kiste stehen.
Der aktuelle Buffed MMO PC ist ne ganz gute Sache...der wurde zusammengestellt von Leuten die wirklich Ahnung haben 
Buffed-PC


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

Also hab ja schon ma WoW gespielt hab ja auch 80iger aber bin jetzt seit 8 Mon Net mehr in gewesen weil es einfach kein spaß gemacht hat


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. November 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder sehr witzig, wenn hier hohe Spielpreise genannt werden. Erstmal muss man ein Spiel nicht immer am Vö Tag kaufen und weiterhin noch nicht mal in Deutschland. Habe noch nie mehr als 25€ für ein neues Konsolenspiel ausgegeben und zwar inkl. SEs etc.. 
Konsolen haben einen absolut unbestrittenen Vorteil. Hinstellen, anschließen und loslegen. Da ändert sich auch nix dran und jedes Game läuft. Beim PC ist man immer wieder am frickeln, einstellen, optimieren, etc. und das möchte nicht jeder. Sofern das Teil mit Windows läuft, hat man eh immer eine Baustelle.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Buffed MMO PC ist ne ganz gute Sache...der wurde zusammengestellt von Leuten die wirklich Ahnung haben
> Buffed-PC



Bitte nicht diesen PC weiterempfehlen. :S
Viel zu teuer.

Dann lieber in ein Fach geschäft und beraten lassen.



> Also hab ja schon ma WoW gespielt hab ja auch 80iger aber bin jetzt seit 8 Mon Net mehr in gewesen weil es einfach kein spaß gemacht hat



Im Moment ist WoW ziemlich spassig durch neue Quests/Gebiete usw.


Und ich finde eine Konsole teurer als den PC.
Der PC ist zwar in der Beschaffung teuer.
Aber durch die billigen Spiele hat man das "schnell" wieder raus.
Außerdem kann man mit dem PC viel mehr machen.



> Mit einer Konsole kannst du die Games so lange in voller auflösungen spielen solange es die Konsole gibt. Auch die neusten Spiele immer das kann mit nem Pc nach 4-5 Jahren schon hart werden :>



Dafür entwickeln sich die Spiele nach einer gewissen Zeit auch nicht mehr weiter.
Weil die Konsole einfach nicht erweitert werden kann.

Und alle 3-4 Jahre mal 2 Teile auszutauschen sollte doch möglich sein.
Konsolen muss man sich auch alle 5-10 Jahre neukaufen. Wenn man immer das neuste haben möchte.



> Beim PC ist man immer wieder am frickeln, einstellen, optimieren, etc. und das möchte nicht jeder. Sofern das Teil mit Windows läuft, hat man eh immer eine Baustelle.



Windows läuft bei mir fast tadellos.
Und es gibt viele Xbox Spiele die ruckeln und dagegen kann man dann nichts machen.
(Keine Grafikoptionen  )


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

Die neuen Gebiete und quests hat man auch schnell durch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Die neuen Gebiete und quests hat man auch schnell durch



Dann hau mal rein, mit Cataclysm kommen ja auf noch ne Menge drauf.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2010)

was man bei der 360 aber beachten muss, is der kostenpflichtige Gold Live account ( wenn man auf ranked servern spielen will )
das sind auch nochma 60€ im Jahr .
klingt wenig, nervt aber tierisch...

deswegen hab ich jetzt die PS3 ;D


----------



## Konov (28. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm dann erklär mir mal bitte was eine Konsole so unheimlich teurer macht.



Die Spiele aber vorallem auch die Konsole selbst natürlich mit Zubehör als Zusatz zum PC.

 Wenn ich wenig Geld habe und mir dann eine XBox für 200 Euro hole... und zusätzlich für jedes Spiel bis zu 65 Euro ausgeben muss... keine Chance. 
 Für den PC kosten Spiele im Schnitt nur die Hälfte.


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bitte nicht diesen PC weiterempfehlen. :S
> Viel zu teuer.
> 
> Dann lieber in ein Fach geschäft und beraten lassen.




WOAHAHAHAHA!

Srsly. Das 'Fachgeschäft', in dem man ein besseres P/L und bessere passende Komponenten als beim buffed-PC über Alternate bekommt will ich sehen.
Natürlich ist der buffed-PC nicht das preisliche non-plus-ultra, ein bisschen was muss ja auch noch für Computec und Alternate hängenbleiben. 

Wenn man will kann man natürlich Geld sparen und Komponenten einzeln bestellen und zusammenbauen (lassen), aber allgemein ist der Buffed-PC nicht die allerschlechteste Wahl. 
Einen 'Gaming-PC' aus MM/Saturn und Co KG. schlägt der allemal. 

Wenn man buffed/Computec ein bisschen unterstützen will, warum nicht.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. November 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht warum alle auf den angeblich teuren Spielpreisen bei Konsolen rumhacken, meißtens bekommt man auch die neuen für rund 50 Euro, selbst Amazon hat bei Release bzw Vorbesteller Garantie Preise um 50 Euro und das kostet ein neues PC Game auch meißt. Mit ein bisschen Glück und wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat kann man auch in Deutschland günstige UK Imports kaufen hab letztes Jahr 2 Wochen nach Release FIFA 10 bei einem Amazon Händler der Importiert nur 33 Euro bezahlt und dadurch das das Multilingual ist ist das egal wo es herkommt nur das Cover ist evtl anders.

Ich würde dir trotzdem auch einen PC empfehlen, hat einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten, ich hab die PS3 auch sozusagen nur als Ergänzung weil es doch kaum schöneres gibt als sich abends auf die Couch zu werfen und 1-2 Stunden auf einem großen TV spiele zu genießen.

die 360 würde ich mir persönlich niemals holen, hatte mal eine ausgeliehen für einen Abend in der Videothek und die ging an dem Abend kaputt selbstverständlich ohne Fremdeinwirkung und sowas schreckt mich persönlich doch sehr ab.
Einige Kollegen von mir haben auch die 360 einer musste seine in 2 Jahren 3 mal einschicken weil immer ein Fehler auftrat und die Konsole K.O. ging, bis er letzendlich eine neue Konsole bekommen hat die er bis heute soweit ich weiß noch nicht einschicken musste.

Wenn du nur WoW spielen willst könnte es auch vllt reichen wenn du deinen Rechner einfach ein bisschen aufrüstest, mehr RAM neue Graka wenn der Prozessor gut genug ist und auch so keine Mängel an der Hardware erkennbar sind


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

Kann man bei diesen system den was aufrüsten :

*Prozessor* AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+
*Grafikkarte* Geforce4 Ti 4600
*RAM* 1,25 GB
*HDD* 37 GB 
*Motherboard* ASRock K7S41GX

Win XP


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Kann man bei diesen system den was aufrüsten :
> 
> *Prozessor* AMD Sempron™ 2200+
> *Grafikkarte* Geforce4 Ti 4600
> ...



Ja


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

kann ich da den hdd,prozessor und grafikkarte austauschen ^^?


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2010)

Wenn du prozessor austauschen willst, musst du dir aber höchstwahrscheinlich nen neues Motherboard holen, da die neueren prozzies nen anderen Sockel haben.
außerdem wirste nich um nen anderen Grakaslot rumkommen wenn du wieder up to date sein willlst.

aber gehen tut alles ^^


----------



## Jeeper (28. November 2010)

ja, pc is ja auch schon 6 jahre alt ^^ hab sonst auch schon wenn ich mir keine xbox hole diesen in ausblick:

http://www.notebooks...8mb+gtx460+win7


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ja



Nicht wirklich. Außer Laufwerke und Case kann man relativ alles wegschmeißen.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. November 2010)

Und Jeeper so langsam versteh ich nicht mehr ganz was du suchst ^^.
In den letzten Wochen gab es nen Thread das du nen PC kaufen willst, dann einen zum Aufrüsten, ich glaub ein Notebook hattest du zwischenzeitlich auch mal .
Es mag ja sein, dass du das Beste für das wenigste Geld haben willst, aber das ist nicht wirklich möglich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> und zusätzlich für jedes Spiel bis zu 65 Euro ausgeben muss



Ähm ihr könnt aber lesen ja ?
Ich bezahl für kein X-Box Spiel und sei es noch so brandneu und aktuell mehr als 50€
Man darf halt nicht alles blind im Mediamarkt kaufen.

Und dann nennt mir mal ein Spiel was auf der X-Box extrem ruckelt und wirklich so das es auffällt
und bitte kein dahingeklatschtes Chessmaster sondern ein Spiel was in i-einer Weise bedeutung hat

Natürlich ist die Grafik auf dem PC auch besser aber überlegt mal genau um welche Dimensionen es sich hier handelt
Das sind minimale Vorteile...die 400€ lohnen sich höchstens wenn man die totale Grafikhure ist.
Der PC hat immer nur Vorteile wenn ständig nachgerüstet wird
Konsolenspiele entwickeln sich auch so weiter da die Entwickler nicht ständig mit wechselnden Komponenten zu kämpfen haben
Es ist unglaublich was einige Leute an Grafikpower aus so einer alten Konsole kitzeln

Und btw. wenn man fähig ist Preise zu vergleichen, kriegt man X-Box Gold auch für 30€


----------



## The Reptil (29. November 2010)

wenn du nur die Wahl hast zwischen Xbox und pc kauf dir einen pc kannst einfach mehr damit machen 

solltest du schon einen halbwegs aktuellen pc besitzen 
und auch einen zumindest hdready Fernseher oder Monitor erst dann würde ich mir eine Konsole kaufen (xbox360,ps3 )

viel interessanter finde ich eigentlich die frage xbox oder ps3 hab selber leider nur die ps3 ist zwar ein geiles teil aber xbox360 hat auch nette exklusiv Titel und meist auch etwas früher 
naja vielleicht ist ja der Weihnachtsmann (Mist das bin ich selber ) gut zu mir ;-)


edit:
wegen der Festplattengröße von der Konsole
ich kauf ganz gerne spiele im online store
hat den Vorteil sie laden schneller und du brauchst keine DVD/BR einlegen aber da solltest halt schon eine größere HD nehmen 120+


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Wenn dann nim ne Ps3, viel bessere Grafik als die Xbox, sonst nen Pc


----------



## Dropz (29. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Wenn dann nim ne Ps3, viel bessere Grafik als die Xbox, sonst nen Pc



/sign :]


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Wenn dann nim ne Ps3, viel bessere Grafik als die Xbox, sonst nen Pc



Das ist totaler Quatsch!!! Die Grafik der beiden Konsolen unterscheiden sich kaum und bei einigen Spielen hat die eine Konsole bei anderen die andere Konsole leicht die Nase vorn!!!

Ich hab beides einen PC und eine XBox und ich könnte auf beide nicht mehr verzichten! Es liegt einfach an den Sachen, die du gerne spielst! Wenn du online mmos magst kommst du um einen PC nicht rum! Wenn du eh eher auf Sportspiele / Rennspiele etc. spielst find ich die Konsole besser! 

Aber ohne vernünftigen Bildschirm Fernseher brauchst du dir keine Konsole holen! Auf nem Röhrenfernseher sieht das einfach sch.... aus!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2010)

Die PS3 Zieht zu 90% bei Multi Plattform Titel den Kürzeren.  

Aus her bei Inklusive titeln, wie Z.b Killzone 2 oder Uncharted


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Wenn dann nim ne Ps3, viel bessere Grafik als die Xbox, sonst nen Pc



Xbox 360 oder PC? Er sucht keine PS3


----------



## Mephaistos82 (29. November 2010)

Kauf dir gar nichts von all denen, Computerspiele machen blöde.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ähm ihr könnt aber lesen ja ?
> Ich bezahl für kein X-Box Spiel und sei es noch so brandneu und aktuell mehr als 50€
> Man darf halt nicht alles blind im Mediamarkt kaufen.
> 
> ...



Na es geht ja nicht darum, was du für Angewohnheiten hast sondern einfach um die Preise im Laden bzw. im Internetshop.

Und da kostet ein X-Box Spiel nunmal gerne auch 60 Euro. Aus Prinzip nur Spiele zu kaufen die 50 Euro kosten, löst das Problem ja nicht. Und mit dem Media Markt hat das nichts zutun. Auch bei Amazon kostet ein aktuelles X-Box Spiel 65 Euro.

Ob da irgendwelche Entwickler super Power aus der Konsole rauskitzeln interessiert mich als Kunden herzlich wenig - die Konsolen veralten schnell, das war leider schon immer so. Von daher wäre es aus meiner persönlichen Sicht rausgeschmissenes Geld. Auch beim PC ist der "Verfall" recht schnell, wobei man da ja immer noch 1-2 Jahre mit einem aktuellen PC alles zocken kann was auf den Markt geschmissen wird.





Kaldreth schrieb:


> Aber ohne vernünftigen Bildschirm Fernseher brauchst du dir keine Konsole holen! Auf nem Röhrenfernseher sieht das einfach sch.... aus!



So siehts aus und wenn ich neuen Fernseher und Konsole + Spiel(e) und Zubehör zusammenrechne, komme ich auf mindestens denselben Preis, den ich für einen Mittelklasse PC mit neuem Monitor bezahle.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> So siehts aus und wenn ich neuen Fernseher und Konsole + Spiel(e) und Zubehör zusammenrechne, komme ich auf mindestens denselben Preis, den ich für einen Mittelklasse PC mit neuem Monitor bezahle.


Der Fernseher behält man aber Länger. :> 

Zum Thema Spiele, keiner zwing euch gleich beim Release zu kaufen. :>


----------



## JonesC (29. November 2010)

Also, wenn es keine MMos geben würde, würde ich keinen PC mehr haben ausser vielleicht fürs Inet, ich habe habe alle Konsolen, und die Spielbarkeit ist um einiges besser und gemütlicher...

Wenn ich Spiele wie Uncharted und Alan Wake spiele denke ich mir immer warum habe ich noch einen PC^^ Aber ich spiele ausgiebig nur Solo Spiele auf Konsole...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Kauf dir gar nichts von all denen, Computerspiele machen blöde.



Würde eher sagen von MMOS wird man blöde. Aber von Shootern und Action Spiele auf der Konsole glaub ich ned


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. November 2010)

Es kommt nicht auf den Preis, nicht auf die Grafik, nicht auf deinen PC an...
Für den Preis einer Konsole & 2-3 Spiele kannst du deinen PC so aufrüsten, das der wieder für's nächste Jahr in Schuss ist.

Was ich das Gefühl hab, wo der grosse Unterschied ist; PC-Spiele eignen sich besser für Spieler, die gerne Online gegen/mit anderen spielen.
Das geht mit der Konsole auch, nur ist da die Auswahl der Spiele nicht "so gross", viele Spiele bieten es erst gar nicht an. (subjektiv)

Aber am besten schaust, das du dir beides kaufen kannst, Pc und Konsole  Ich würd mir zu Weihnachten auch selber gerne ne PS3 kaufen.
PS3 weil: Blu-Ray, Sony, Gran Turismo usw...


----------



## sixninety69 (29. November 2010)

6 Jahre alter PC der WoW nicht packt? Das ist doch selbst auch schon 6 Jahre alt 
Wer bischen Ahnung hat kauft sich keine Komplettpakete, sondern stellt sich die selbst im Internet zusammen! Da kriegt man genau was man will und das ganze auch noch viel viel günstiger 
Ist ja Wucher was da manchmal für Preise entstehen ...

XBOX360 lohnt sich nur wenn die gemoddet ist, sprich entsprechender Chip verbaut wurde, denn ich weigere mich 70 Euro für nen dummes Game zu zahlen, welches ich dann schon nach 5-10 Stunden durch habe


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Naja die Anforderungen an WoW sind mit jedem Addon deutlich gestiegen und wenn man sich vor 6 Jahren nicht nen sehr sehr guten Rechner gekauft hat stimmt es schon, dass die Hardware das nicht mehr packt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Na es geht ja nicht darum, was du für Angewohnheiten hast sondern einfach um die Preise im Laden bzw. im Internetshop.
> 
> Und da kostet ein X-Box Spiel nunmal gerne auch 60 Euro. Aus Prinzip nur Spiele zu kaufen die 50 Euro kosten, löst das Problem ja nicht. Und mit dem Media Markt hat das nichts zutun. Auch bei Amazon kostet ein aktuelles X-Box Spiel 65 Euro.
> 
> ...



Ahja ich seh schon lesen klappt doch noch nich
Ich bezahle auch für neue Spiele nur 50€...wie ich schon sagte
Preise vergleichen ist gesund für die Brieftasche
Wenn man allerdings so blöde ist und die teuren Spiele im Mediamarkt whatever kauft, ist man selber schuld
Das hat nix mit Gewohnheit zu tun
Und mit ner Konsole spiel ich 5-6 Jahre Ohne Probleme oder Nachrüsten bei unvermindert guter Grafik
Was genau altert jetzt schneller ?


----------



## JonesC (29. November 2010)

@

*sixninety69*
die gleichen Games gibt es auch auf PC... nur ob ich mir die kaufe für das Geld ist was anderes... MW 2 habe ich für 10 Tacken bekommen und in 6 Stunden durchgebommen. (solche Spiele würde ich niemals Vollpreis kaufen)
Crysis habe ich ausgeliehen und in knapp 55 Minuten nettospielzeit durchbekommen keines der Spiele waren 50-60 Euro wert...


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ahja ich seh schon lesen klappt doch noch nich
> Ich bezahle auch für neue Spiele nur 50€...wie ich schon sagte
> Preise vergleichen ist gesund für die Brieftasche



Witzig, aber 50 Euro sind trotzdem mehr als für PC Spiele, von daher verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht. Beim PC bekommt man einfach mehr für weniger Geld.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings so blöde ist und die teuren Spiele im Mediamarkt whatever kauft, ist man selber schuld
> Das hat nix mit Gewohnheit zu tun
> Und mit ner Konsole spiel ich 5-6 Jahre Ohne Probleme oder Nachrüsten bei unvermindert guter Grafik
> Was genau altert jetzt schneller ?



Das hat nix mit Blödheit zutun, da die Preise bis auf 3-4 Euro überall gleich sind. Da kannste du gerne wochenlang vergleichen, wirst aber keine großen Unterschiede feststellen. Vorallem ändert es nichts am generellen Problem, dass Konsolenspiele einfach teurer sind.

Warum willst du das so radikale abstreiten, was doch längst jeder weiß?

Klar kannst du eine Konsole auch 6 Jahre spielen, hast aber in 6 Jahren am PC eine Entwicklung, bei der KEINE Konsole mithalten kann. Das war in über 20 Jahren Videospielgeschichte immer so und wird höchstwarscheinlich auch länger so bleiben. 
Ob du es dann immer noch als gute Grafik empfindest, ist natürlich deine eigene Meinung und steht hier nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Lari (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit dem PC kann man alles mögliche zocken und hat gleichzeitig eben auch was für Filme gucken, Musikhören und im Internet surfen.



Das kann meine PS3 auch  Dazu läuft das ganze auf einem anständig großen Fernseher in FullHD, Dolby Digital gemütlich auf dem Sofa und je nach Spiel auch mit Freunden und Bekannten vor dem gleichen Fernseher ohne über Teamspeak kommunizieren zu müssen  Mal so die Vorteile einer Konsole zusammengefasst


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das kann meine PS3 auch  Dazu läuft das ganze auf einem anständig großen Fernseher in FullHD, Dolby Digital gemütlich auf dem Sofa und je nach Spiel auch mit Freunden und Bekannten vor dem gleichen Fernseher ohne über Teamspeak kommunizieren zu müssen



Funktioniert auch mit einem PC. Abgesehen davon, dass nur wenige Konsolenspiele tatsächlich FullHD unterstützen, also 1080p. Ein Großteil setzt auf 720p.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

Musik, Filme gucken kann man mit allen 3 ( pc, ps3,xbox360 ). Internet Surfen würde ich nur am PC. Auf der PS3 ist der Browser ein Witz..


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass jeder für sich selbst wissen muss, wieviel Geld er/sie hat und wofür er/sie es ausgeben möchte, welche Features er/sie genießen möchte.

... und je nachdem dann eben eine PS3, Xbox oder einen PC kaufen.

Ist ja genau wie mit Laptops... ich brauch sowas nicht, ein Desktop ist viel besser weil ich unterwegs kein Internet brauche bzw. nicht so unterwegs bin dass ich einen brauchen könnte. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Witzig, aber 50 Euro sind trotzdem mehr als für PC Spiele, von daher verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht. Beim PC bekommt man einfach mehr für weniger Geld.



Öhm nö
Dann zeig mir mal ein besispielhaftes, aktuelles Spiel

Und jede Neuerscheinung ist im Mediamarkt knapp 10€ teurer oder mehr als wenn du auf zb Amazon bestellst
Wenn 10€ nicht viel Geld für dich sind hast du anscheinend zu viel


----------



## Apuh (30. November 2010)

Ich würde eine Playstation 3 zur XboX 360 vorziehen.


----------



## Silenzz (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Öhm nö
> Dann zeig mir mal ein besispielhaftes, aktuelles Spiel
> 
> Und jede Neuerscheinung ist im Mediamarkt knapp 10€ teurer oder mehr als wenn du auf zb Amazon bestellst
> Wenn 10€ nicht viel Geld für dich sind hast du anscheinend zu viel



Fürn Pc: http://www.amazon.de/Dragon-Age-II-BioWare-Signature/dp/B0046ZRFB2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291141582&sr=8-1

Für die xBox: http://www.amazon.de/Dragon-Age-II-BioWare-Signature/dp/B0046ZRFBM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1291141582&sr=8-3

Aber wenn 20€uro für dich nicht viel Geld ist, dann ahst du wohl zuviel....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Fürn Pc: http://www.amazon.de...91141582&sr=8-1
> 
> Für die xBox: http://www.amazon.de...91141582&sr=8-3
> 
> Aber wenn 20€uro für dich nicht viel Geld ist, dann ahst du wohl zuviel....



Ähm ja noch nicht erschienene Spiele zu nennen ist auch Bullshit da dort nur das Amazonangebot gezeigt wird und nicht das diverser anderer Händler
Schau noch mal am Launch-Tag nach und auch du wirst bemerken das der Preis wiederum identisch ist


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ähm ja noch nicht erschienene Spiele zu nennen ist auch Bullshit da dort nur das Amazonangebot gezeigt wird und nicht das diverser anderer Händler
> Schau noch mal am Launch-Tag nach und auch du wirst bemerken das der Preis wiederum identisch ist



Black Ops:
PC-Version: 50 Euro
Xbox 360 Version: 60 Euro
PlayStation 3 Version: 60 Euro


----------



## Silenzz (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ähm ja noch nicht erschienene Spiele zu nennen ist auch Bullshit da dort nur das Amazonangebot gezeigt wird und nicht das diverser anderer Händler
> Schau noch mal am Launch-Tag nach und auch du wirst bemerken das der Preis wiederum identisch ist



Gut dann eben mit Two Worlds II 
Pc: http://www.amazon.de/TopWare-Entertainment-GmbH-Two-Worlds/dp/B001DRR5SO/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1291151073&sr=1-1
xBox: http://www.amazon.de/TopWare-Entertainment-GmbH-Two-Worlds/dp/B001DRS4FW/ref=sr_1_4?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1291151073&sr=1-4

Siehs doch ein, letztenendes sind die Konsolenspiele im großen und ganzen teurer, vll. gelegentlich gleichteuer/billig, aber selten bis garnicht günstiger als Pc Spiele.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Öhm nö
> Dann zeig mir mal ein besispielhaftes, aktuelles Spiel
> 
> Und jede Neuerscheinung ist im Mediamarkt knapp 10€ teurer oder mehr als wenn du auf zb Amazon bestellst
> Wenn 10€ nicht viel Geld für dich sind hast du anscheinend zu viel



Erstmal die Beispiele der Poster über mir... außerdem noch folgendes:
Guck dir doch einfach mal aktuelle MMOs an... WoW, Aion, Runes of Magic... kannst du alles kostenlos anspielen.
Wenns dir gefällt zahlste die Gebühren.

Wo kann man auf der Konsole ein MMO zocken? Und noch dazu kostenlos testen?

Also für mich ist ziemlich klar, dass der PC die bessere Wahl ist. Aber ich kann da halt nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo kann man auf der Konsole ein MMO zocken? Und noch dazu kostenlos testen?



FF XI und irgendwann FF XIV :S

Ob kostenlos testen? Weiß ich nicht, aber MMOs sind die reine Ausnahme auf Konsolen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

In den Fällen mögt ihr beide Recht behalten, was aber auch unmittelbar damit zusammenhängt dass das Spiel für die X-Box beliebig weiterverkauft werden kann
Auf dem PC ist es an Steam / ans System gebunden


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> In den Fällen mögt ihr beide Recht behalten, was aber auch unmittelbar damit zusammenhängt dass das Spiel für die X-Box beliebig weiterverkauft werden kann
> Auf dem PC ist es an Steam / ans System gebunden



Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass Microsoft und Sony etwas vom Release abhaben wollen...

Und: Meine Spiele verkaufe ich eh nicht. Daher ist mir das relativ egal.


----------



## Silenzz (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> In den Fällen mögt ihr beide Recht behalten, was aber auch unmittelbar damit zusammenhängt dass das Spiel für die X-Box beliebig weiterverkauft werden kann
> Auf dem PC ist es an Steam / ans System gebunden


Naja nicht zwingend, kannst es ja immer noch weiterverkaufen und ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Multiplayer-Account bei z.B. Black Ops aussieht, aber man kann den ja auch beilegen, dass wäre also das geringste Problem, ok abgesehn von Steam jetzt, da hast du Recht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Naja nicht zwingend, kannst es ja immer noch weiterverkaufen und ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Multiplayer-Account bei z.B. Black Ops aussieht, aber man kann den ja auch beilegen, dass wäre also das geringste Problem, ok abgesehn von Steam jetzt, da hast du Recht.



Also ich würde meinen Steam-Account nicht verkaufen wollen.


----------

